# All guys looking for gear read this



## ICEPICK (Jun 23, 2017)

So your going to take a gamble anyway you get it. From gym guy [who knows how he got it] internet if you dig you can find overseas pharmys that specialize in PEDS and are usually ex-Soviet eastern European [but usually you just have to read lots of reviews on the site. If you get connected to a UGL than Great These are the rules.

1 If it's too good to be true its not true

2 no real company is going to take a CC or check for payment. It has to be anonymous to both sides. Moneygram ect

3 Any real UGL, Dark site, or overseas have a big problem chatting by reg yahoo mail [don't be stupid] Any legit seller will want to communicate with encrypted email

4 Both UGL that have a rep on a board or a dark site has BW posted somewhere under some off post or in a code. and It's not dummy work it should not be exact unless the guy did a T only run.

5 Please stop asking where to get gear you have the tools so get to work. The gear guy isn't like a vacuum salesman showing up at your door you got to find him.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 23, 2017)

You could have saved some time and just bumped a sticky. This board has very few newbs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks brahhhhh


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2017)

So pretty much youre looking  for gear?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2017)

My source actually sells electrolux central vacs as a day job lol

Points are well made and doesn't hurt to have a reminder for the new people who come by.


----------



## ICEPICK (Jun 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> My source actually sells electrolux central vacs as a day job lol
> 
> Points are well made and doesn't hurt to have a reminder for the new people who come by.



Lol , My guy keeps his incentory in the Kerby that nobody ever buys. I just see these guys covering the boards with the same Q without thinking how stupid it is to just say " hey person I'll never meet were do I send my money" And unless their young they should not get ripped off but stop trashing boards


----------



## f4milytime (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder !!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> My source actually sells electrolux central vacs as a day job lol
> 
> Points are well made and doesn't hurt to have a reminder for the new people who come by.



How many times do I have to tell you they are Rainbow brand!!!


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2017)

My source and I use a dark webz pony express hybrid. We conduct business conversations and transactions via the ponies and swap nudez over the dark webz.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 24, 2017)

You could be the most knowledgeable person in the universe on the subject 

But you got no clout so you're just buggin IMO


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 24, 2017)

TBH it's not a bad post.


----------



## PFM (Jun 25, 2017)

My life is now complete.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 25, 2017)

So wait.. I shouldn't use my credit card to buy online steroids? But what if it's a prestigious site? That looks fancy? And I should be good since I use my aol email account. I don't use yahoo.


----------



## timecode2 (Jun 25, 2017)

i just wire my GTG via bank xfer or i can bitcoin, stuffs legit atleast i got the bloods to show lol

But yea I think anyone thinking they can straight up pay by card via an online site probably deserves to learn the reality of this.
not to say  all websites mean its fake, my guy has a site, just you don't pay by card online lol.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 26, 2017)

no Cedit cards!?  
Muthafukking bullshit dude! 
Fukk you!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jun 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> So pretty much youre looking  for gear?[/QUOTE
> Hahahahahahahahah


----------

